# Fischereischein machen, nur wie? (BW)



## Makai9988 (28. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier und habe hiermit meinen ersten Threat!
Früher bin ich mit 16 Jahren noch mit einem Jugendfischereischein rumgerannt und habe in Begleitung meine Fische gefangen. Zwischendurch war ich dann in Frankreich, da ich keinen Jugendfischereischein mehr haben konnte.

Ich wünschte mir nun, ich hätte Ihn damals direkt gemacht, dann wär das ganze Theater nicht mehr. 

Jetzt möchte ich den Schein dieses Jahr oder nächstes Jahr machen. Meine Triebe sind wieder gekommen und ich brauche diese Tage. 

Nun, ich wohne in Wiesloch (Heidelberg nähe) und suche schon seit Tagen nach geeigneten Möglichkeiten, den Schein zu machen. Auch im Forum habe ich geschaut aber "noch" nichts passendes gefunden.

Ich habe von Schnellkursen gehört, die ich sofort machen würde, da ich auch beruflich viel zu tun habe und das Wochenende perfekt wäre.

Also meine Fragen:

- Gibt es in BW geeignete Schnell-Kurse inklusive Prüfung?

- Muss ich mich extra nach einem Kurs für die Prüfung anmelden? Wenn ja, wo?

- Wenn ich das über einen Angelverein machen würde, muss ich dann Mitglied sein? (Bei uns im Ort kostet die Mitgliedschaft 200 Euro)

- Wohnt jemand in meiner Gegend und kann mir helfen #h ?

Ich freue mich über jede Antwort. Nur bitte nicht schnäkern, dass ich Sie Sufu nicht nutze oder es hier schon genügend Beiträge gibt. Ich bin neu und habe seit gestern nichts für mich gefunden.

MfG


----------



## fenmaus (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fischereischein machen, nur wie? (BW)*

_*Hallo,
erstmal willkommen hir am Bord.
Zu deiner Frage,schau doch mal hier 
*_*Fischerprüfung Baden Württemberg rein,vielleicht findes du was. Ich kenne mich nur in Bayern aus.
Gruß 
fenmaus
*


----------



## sureshot (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fischereischein machen, nur wie? (BW)*

Du musst nicht Vereinsmitglied sein um den Kurs zu machen. Die Vereine bieten die Kurse nur an.


----------



## welsstipper (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fischereischein machen, nur wie? (BW)*

geh doch einfach mal zum freundlichen um die ecke, die wissen sowas eigendlich immer ;-) da kannst du dir bestimmt auch infomaterial für die prüfung kaufen etc pp ...


----------



## Makai9988 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fischereischein machen, nur wie? (BW)*

Vielen Dank für eure Nachrichten.
Ich habe ein paar Vereine in meiner Umgebung gefunden und auch angeschrieben. Sollte ich keine Antwort bekommen, muss ich halt mal vorbeischauen.

Ich mache schon seit 5 Tagen alle möglichen Fragen durch, habe mir ein Buch bestellt und Test-Prüfungen abgelegt. Ich denke das sollte eine gute Vorbereitung sein auf die erst im November (?) anstehende Prüfung.

Nuja die Prüfung aus dem Jahre 2011 konnte ich schonmal mit 47 richtigen Fragen abschließen, das wäre schon bestanden oder? 

Natürlich will ich noch einiges dafür tun.

MfG


----------



## fenmaus (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Fischereischein machen, nur wie? (BW)*

*[FONT=&quot]Guten morgen,
ich würden einfach mal bei der Gemeinde nach fragen, denn die müssen doch die Bestimmungen, bzw. die Voraussetzungen wissen, denn es ist ja eine staatliche Prüfung.
>Ob bei euch ein vorbereitungs- Kurs erforderlich ist.
>bis wann du dich anmelden muss, dass du zu gelassen wirst zur Prüfung. 
Denn dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite, denn jedes Jahr ändert sich was. So würde ich es machen.
Viel Glück
fenmaus
[/FONT]*


----------



## pago (1. März 2012)

*AW: Fischereischein machen, nur wie? (BW)*

Hi,

also bei uns in RLP ist es so, dass die Prüfung zweimal im Jahr stattfindet:

1) erster Freitag im Juni
2) erster Freitag im Dezember

Bei uns in RLP ist ein mindestens 35 Stündiger Vorbereitungskurs Pflicht.
Geschult wird in den Fächern:

1) Gesetzeskunde
2) Allgemeine Fischkunde
3) Spezielle Fischkunde
4) Gewässerkunde
5) Gerätekunde

In diesen Fächern wird auch geprüft, wobei du zu jedem Fach 10 Fragen bekommst. In jedem Fach müssen mindestens 7 Fragen richtig beantwortet werden. Wenn in einem Fach nicht die notwendigen 7 Fragen richtig beantwortet werden konnten, geht es zur Mündlichen Prüfung.

Wenn du in zwei Fächern nicht die 7 Fragen richtig hast, bist du durchgefallen und musst die Prüfung nochmal komplett neu machen.

Du musst dich bei uns auch nur zu dem Vorbereitungskurs anmelden, der rest wird von dem Kursleiter in die Wege geleitet.

Ich will aber nochmal daraufhinweisen, dass dies nur für RLP gilt. bei euch kann dies wieder ganz anders ausschauen.

Lg Pago


----------



## Smanhu (1. März 2012)

*AW: Fischereischein machen, nur wie? (BW)*

Hey,

hab meinen Schein in Mannheim gemacht. Is ja bei dir auch um die Ecke. Die Schnellkurse guckst du Link! Die Termine sind zwar von letztem Jahr, aber da sind Adressen und Tel.nr. sind mit Sicherheit noch aktuell und da wird dir bestimmt geholfen:

http://www.fischerseiten.de/fischer...ang-zur-fischerpruefung-als-intensivkurs.html

Gruß


----------



## Makai9988 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Fischereischein machen, nur wie? (BW)*

Ich habe nun Antwort auf meine E-Mails bekommen, welche ich an 2 Vereine geschickt hatte.

Das wär also schonmal kein Problem und ich kann mich Mai wieder melden. Mitglied kann ich auch werden bei mir im Ort, aber das ist echt teuer mit 200 Euro Einstiegsgebühr. Was solls.

Mich nervt es nur, dass die Prüfung echt so spät ist und ich dieses Jahr nicht zum Angeln komme :-(.

Sowas könnte doch ruhig jedes Quartal stattfinden .

Gruß


----------



## pago (2. März 2012)

*AW: Fischereischein machen, nur wie? (BW)*

Wieso kommst du dieses Jahr nicht zum Angel?
Die nächste Prüfung ist doch am ersten Freitag im juni.
Da ist doch dann noch genug Zeit dieses Jahr um an´s Wasser zu kommen.


----------



## Makai9988 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Fischereischein machen, nur wie? (BW)*

Juni? Ich hab irgendwo gelesen, dass die Prüfung in Baden Württemberg im November ist.

Also wenn das stimmt, dann is es ja super !


----------



## Makai9988 (23. März 2012)

*AW: Fischereischein machen, nur wie? (BW)*

Ich hätte nun noch ne Frage. Ich habe die Auflage von 2008 bekommen mit um die 850 Fragen (BW). Da ist auch die Software dabei für den PC und ich habe bereits zu 90% alles durch.

Sind bis heute weitere Fragen hinzugekommen? Habe ich damit eine gute Grundlage oder vielleicht sogar schon fast alles, was ich brauche, gelernt?

mfg
Makai


----------



## slawjan87 (25. März 2012)

*AW: Fischereischein machen, nur wie? (BW)*

Hallo Leute ich möchte einen Fischerschein auf die schnelle art machen das ich diesen sommer noch angeln kann ist es irgend wo in BW möglich??? Wohnort: Eberbach


----------



## Micha El (25. März 2012)

*AW: Fischereischein machen, nur wie? (BW)*

http://www.vfg-bw.org/seite9.htm

*Die Vorbereitungslehrgänge finden statt in den Monaten September, Oktober und November.
Prüfung ist landeseinheitlich am dritten Freitag im November.
Zentrale Nachprüfungen finden im darauffolgenden Februar statt.

Also wird das mit diesem Sommer wohl nichts mehr. 

Würde dir aber trotzdem Empfehlen daran Teil zu nehmen, der nächste sommer kommt schnell 

Und surf nicht so viel im anglerboard, sonst wird die sehnsucht nach 'nem schein noch größer!


*


----------



## Makai9988 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Fischereischein machen, nur wie? (BW)*

Mh kann mir jemand meine Fragen noch beantworten.
Natürlich wenn es jemand weiß, aber bestimmt hat jemand die Prüfung letztes Jahr oder vorletztes Jahr gemacht und weiß daher ob es mehr Fragen waren etc. 

mfg
Makai


----------

